# Merry Christmas!



## oldognewtrick (Dec 24, 2014)

A very special Holiday Greeting to all our members at House Repair Talk! Thank-you for participating in this forum, taking your time to answer questions and for the friendships we've made. 

From all of us to all of you, here's wishing a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Tom


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2014)

Right back at 'ya! 
And to everyone: enjoy the holidays, however you celebrate them.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2014)

Have a metro Christmas.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w19Jle1Qrc0[/ame]


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 24, 2014)

From the entire staff here on HRT, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## frodo (Dec 25, 2014)

Murry Crimmus !!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS
`Twas the night before Christmas, cold, dark and foreboding,
As I sat at the work bench, quite busy reloading.
The empties from autumn were polished so clear
For primers and powder, and bullets from Speer

And Hornady's soft-points, and Nosler's Partitions
(MY bench ain't no place for brand name omissions!)
All sat in their boxes, right next to the press
With dies from Pacific, and RCBS

When all of a sudden there came such a jolt,
I grabbed for my AR, and whipped out my Colt.
As I spilled Hodgdon's powder all over the shelf
I scrambled for cover, just to pro-tect myself

From up on the rooftop, came hoofbeats and snorting
Like the noise out of L'il Rock, from Clinton's cavorting!
I eased off the safety, to press-check my auto
With 230-hardball, I'd knock 'em all blotto

Were these rogue federal agents, sent by Holder or Reno?
Or a staggering Joe Biden, in bad need of Beano?
My question was answered with a knock, and some sneezing,
"It's Santa, you moron, lemme in there, I'm freezing!"

I flipped off the dead-bolt and threw the door wide,
To find St. Nick a'shivvering, Rudolph by his side
He eyeballed my Springfield, with a nod of approval
"You're all set," he said, "for dirtball removal."

"But this is no raid, we're not here to harm you
Or persecute, prosecute or even disarm you"
Instead, said dear Santa, he needed to borrow
my Glock 21, 'till day after tomorrow

"It's okay," he assured me, with a hint of frustration.
"I'm enrolled in the National Rifle Association"
He showed me his card, 'twas a Life Member rating
"I've had this since me and the missus were dating!"

"And you see, Frodo ol' buddy, I've gotten real nervous
"Since Obama was elected, with a promise to serve us
"So henceforth as I'm out there, my presents a'stackin'
"I want to assure you, I'm legally packin'

"And my gift for you this year, should give you a hoot
"I've told the Supreme Court to give Brady the boot!
"Now, Rudy and I must be on our way"
He said, as he climbed back on the seat of his sleigh

With the reins in his hand, and my Glock in his pocket
He jingled the sleighbells and was off like a rocket
With a pair of speedloaders, and ammo to spare
I knew he'd be safe, he was loaded for bear

As he faded from view, I could still hear him calling
"From D.C., where 'P.C.' is already falling
"To bad guys in L.A., Detroit and Atlanta
"I'm licensed to carry. Don't be messin' with Santa!


----------



## frodo (Dec 25, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKR4jqDV3Dg#t=187"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKR4jqDV3Dg#t=187[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!!:beer:


----------



## glock26USMC (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas HRT !


----------

